# Burning Inlays - Help



## Capwood (Nov 25, 2012)

I've gotten some good results from the 1/8" bit and router inlay kit; but I've had to go quick on the inlay. I wanted to put a maple inlay into padauk, and have been successful so long as I go quick on the inlay piece.

That is, I made the template and started the inlay piece out of maple. But, when I plunged into the maple, making sure to be along the edge, I burnt a couple of them. I did a couple successfully, but had to start moving along the template very quickly to avoid the burning. Is there a trick to doing this?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Jory (Feb 19, 2012)

*burnt inlays*

You are lucky that you are not trying to inlay cherry. If you think a router burns maple cherry is much worse. If your router has adjustable speed I would try dialing in at the slowest speed possible. 
Another option but you may not like it is to use a scroll saw to cut out the inlays. I have done a lot of inlays this way. After you have the inlay place it on the piece to receive it with either double sided tape or hide glue. Use an Xacto knife to outline the inlay, remove it then use the router free hand to create the recess. You just need to get close to the outline you made then with chisels and gouges you can pop away the rest to get a perfect fit. Hide glue is good to use especially hot hide glue because once it is cured it does not flex at all so your outlining is easier. Then a drop of water and a hot iron pops off the inlay so you can start the routing.


----------

